# How to bypass 2 hr timer or install a thermostat on a heating pad.



## Billy_Breakaho (Nov 2, 2012)

I have two heating pads that I would like to use to keep my dogs drinking water thawed during the winter. I bought a timer to cycle the pads on and off, but I would like to know how to install an inline thermostat to keep the pads from overheating. On one of the heating pads I watched a video that told me to disable a wire connected to a timer chip inside the control casing but that didnt work. The other heating pad is new but has an 2 hr shut off that id like to disable. Ideally Id like to build an enclosure for the dogs water bucket, insulate it and then put the heating pad between the insulation and the water bucket. Then I would like to use an electrical timer to cycle the power off and on without the heating pads overheating. Thanks for taking time to read my post.


----------



## shawnstrauss (Jan 25, 2004)

You could try a bird bath water heater... http://www.birdbaths.com/bird-bath-accessories/bird-bath-heaters/deluxebirdbathdecer.cfm

or a canine canteen... http://www.osborne-ind.com/petsub/caninecanteen/product_features.htm

Both are approved for use in wet locations. I don't think the heating pad would be. I would be very careful mating water with electricity and your dogs would appreciate it too.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

You could also look at heated water bowls, like this: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Farm-Innovators-Heated-Pet-Bowl-1-Gallon-Blue-Small-Animals/14660250 - just google "heated water bowl", there's LOTS out there.

Keep in mind you don't want it to get TOO hot; I'm sure the dogs would much prefer COOL water to drink.


----------

